# napoleonic code



## mj27 (Feb 11, 2012)

from what i can tell new orleans still refers back to the french law of napoleonic code. but for the life of me i cant find out what it actually is. all i can find from wiki, yahoo and a few others is that its a law that refers to persons, things and actions. ive heard from several people that its a law that allows cops to make up laws as they go to arrest you for pretty much anything they want (supposedly within reason). although i know cops will do what they want i have a hard time believing that people would let a law like that stay in place... so my question is does anyone know what it actually is as fact, not just what you've heard from some kid trying to sound smart. if it actually is what ive heard it is, my trust in mankind will have dwindled even more.


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 11, 2012)

*Louisiana's Napoleon Complex: The French influence on Pelican state jurisprudence.*

To summarize the article: it's different in theory, but not really in practice. One of the main differences is in judicial interpretations, not executive interpretations (meaning, no, cops can't use Napoleonic Code to arrest you for pretty much anything they want -- cops do that in the other 49 states anyway -- there are so many laws on the books that a cop can reasonably trump up anything he wants). Napoleonic Code means that when judges give a ruling, they are supposed use their own, personal interpretation of a law, rather than relying on precedent. Precedent is the standard in all the other 49 states, but if a judge thinks the precedent for particular cases is a little effed up, he still has leeway to interpret as he pleases.


----------



## mj27 (Feb 11, 2012)

thanks that link was very helpful. and i must say, after reading it my opinion on the law has taken a 180.


----------

